# Exterior Trim-Sliding Glass Door



## Elshupacabra (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not really sure if this is the right place to post this, so if it belongs somewhere else or would get more exposure there, please let me know or move it.

My old sliding glass door was wood framed with aluminum cladding on the exterior and it rotted away along with the sill plate and a good chunk of the jack stud. So I got a new door and I replaced all the framing with treated lumber and sealed it up good. 

My question comes with the exterior trim. I put up J-channel around the top and sides of the door and it looks great. But there is this 2" x 5' gap spanning the bottom of the door that I can't think of a good way to finish.

The old door was quite different from the new one and they were able to put a little piece of stained wood trim at the bottom. Not only is that not very applicable for this new door, because of it's different sill, I also think that it had a major role in allowing water behind the door and rotting it away in the first place. I've got the treated lumber framing in there now, so it would probably put up with the water. But I'm worried about the ice build-up too.

So, does anyone have any suggestions on how to trim this out?










You can see the spot under the door and the old piece of trim is in the foreground.

Thank you!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can use treated or pvc to fill that area and support the door sill


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

double post


----------

